# Grumman 15 ft Sportboat



## geozigla (Jul 6, 2010)

The man working on my pier left this boat at my house. I went out on it started to leak pretty fast. I brought it b ack to my house and found a pretty big hole. Im gonna patch it with sheet metal and rivets. The previous owner had done one patch before i got it. I plan on stripping the paint. I also plan on adding a front deck please leave suggestions


----------



## Rat (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow, that patch must have been done by an aircraft sheetmetal mechanic; that thing is nice! I once flew in a Grumman sea plane, all Aluminium construction and it had side opening cargo hold hatches; pretty cool old bird.


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 6, 2010)

Some 5200 a piece of aluminum and some pop rivets and she will be water tight in no time.


----------



## Froggy (Jul 6, 2010)

I would love working on that! that could be a gem, good luck with it!!!


----------



## geozigla (Jul 6, 2010)

Ive stripped thepaint and im about to patch it. Im trying to find an engine.


----------



## hwew (Jul 6, 2010)

Try to find a Evinrude or Johnson 4hp Deluxe. They are great engines.

Henry


----------



## hwew (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh I forgot to mention that the Grumman 15 sportboat is a very nice boat for small lakes and rivers. They can take a beating. I beliece they are made with a 6000 series heat treated aluminum.

Henry


----------



## geozigla (Jul 6, 2010)

I live on the chesapeake bay and it handles fine their. Idont fish freshwater.


----------



## hwew (Jul 6, 2010)

The only thing I would recommend to check out is the floation is up to date. I think the older Grumman 15 sportboats were concidered a canoe and I know floation is not enough to handle lots of weight when swamped. The newer years have updated floation.

Henry


----------



## geozigla (Jul 6, 2010)

I changed out the old foam in the bow and in the rear seat


----------



## geozigla (Jul 6, 2010)

by the way does anyone know the year of the boat


----------



## hwew (Jul 6, 2010)

The newer years also have foam on starboad and port sides.
Much more foam.

Henry


----------



## geozigla (Jul 6, 2010)

i guess mines old because there are no foam their


----------



## hwew (Jul 6, 2010)

Try to contact Marathon Boat Group.

They should be some help. If you have a serial # to give them it should help getting some weight specs.

Here is the link.
https://www.marathonboat.com/contact.asp

Henry


----------



## geozigla (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks


----------



## hwew (Jul 6, 2010)

Your welcome,

Let me know what you found out.

I always loved the 15 sport. A matter of fact I almost purchased one about 13 years ago.

You never know, I might get one someday.

Henry


----------



## geozigla (Jul 6, 2010)

i was only born 13 yrs ago


----------



## hwew (Jul 6, 2010)

Well I think you are doing pretty good.
Please be safe and learn good boating practice.

Henry


----------



## geozigla (Jul 6, 2010)

i was looking at the boat and there was an area that was unpainted i believe that was side flotation that the previous owner removed


----------



## hwew (Jul 6, 2010)

Get in touch with the manufacture and give them the serial #.
They should be able to tell you if it had side floatation.

Henry


----------



## geozigla (Jul 6, 2010)

im going to call tomorow


----------



## geozigla (Jul 13, 2010)

Ive posted the boat on craigslist so i can get enough money to get a better jon boat.


----------



## geozigla (Jul 20, 2010)

i decided not to sell it.


----------

